# Ritalin for brain fog?



## unblissfull

I'm concerned that my dr has suggested taking Ritalin to help me with concentration. My short term memory is pretty shot and I haven't been able to work in over 2 yrs. Multi-tasking is impossible. Has anyone taking this with any good results and is there a better medication to help with brain fog?


----------



## M&M

My doctor wanted to put me on Ritalin as well. (To try to reset my body's sleep clock) I couldn't take that particular drug, as it interferes with BC pill. I did, however, take a similar drug for about a month. (Now I can't remember the exact name of it though) I didn't notice any changes or improvements. I have gained the mindset that I'll pretty much try anything (within reason) for at least a month to see if it will help.I'm interested to know if you choose to try the Ritalin, and if it helps your memory. Keep us posted!


----------



## selenae25

I would also be interested in knowing how this works for you. Brain fog is one of my worst symptoms that I get. I also would be willing to try anything.


----------



## unblissfull

I tried the ritalin for 2 wks. I did notice a slight change but with my HB I was having palpitations and stopped it till I see her again on Friday. Coming off of it was bad. It's like stopping antidepressants. Now the fog seems worse. I have some questions for her to answer before I take anymore. I'll keep you posted how it goes.


----------



## M&M

MrsBliss,Just wanted to check in with you, and see how your're getting on. Any updates for us?


----------



## leanned

Hey there...i have been taking Concerta for several months now and have noticed a great deal of improvements. Oddly enough, I did very well in college and grad school...however, I realized the structured environment there really was a benefit. Once I began practicing in my career, I noticed my difficulty in concentrating and getting to the task. I have always been figety. I was initially on Adderall and it didn't work as well. It is trial and error, but talk to your dr. about ADHD or perhaps anxiety or depression as well. Good luck.


----------



## overitnow

I have been using a flavonoid blend for my cardio problems since 1998. It has turned out to have treated my IBS so successfully that my life has been normal for about 5 years, now. A second benefit was a new clarity of thought. I had not heard of brain fog at the time. My experience, which I attributed to aging, was that I tired easily and was not able to hold thoughts for any length of time. (Once, I had given up a course in computer programming, simply because I could not remember what I was doing, even in writing small programs. This was a frustrating experience and, come to think of it, occurred about the same time as my IBS developed.) As I was driving home after an evening meeting, two months into this therapy, I realized that I felt as though a curtain had lifted. One of its other "side effects" is an ability to treat ADD symptoms quite quickly, indicating that it is able to duplicate what Ritalin can do. Two of its ingredients are Ginko Biloba and Grape Seed extract, both of which are known to improve blood circulation and to be able to penetrate the blood brain barrier. They may also increase the circulation in the brain stem, one symptom of CFS, according to the ME Society of England. You can go to any health food store or vitamin shop and get those two extracts and see if they help. If you would prefer to try what I use for a quadrupled absorbancy of the flavonoids (Provex CV), drop me a line.Mark


----------



## M&M

MrsBliss, how are you getting on these days?Any improvements?


----------



## Rene _M

No Ritalin please ! you might do a search at www.mercola.com for more inf. about it and/or www.hsibaltimore.comBrain fog may be a "feature" of toxicity of some sort, herbal liver cleansing can help I noticed a very significant improvement after following methods here: http://www.kitchendoctor.com/cilantro.html also if liver is "congested" it may not be producing the necessary precursors of neurotransmitters so lecithin or choline & inisotol supps. with ginkgo might be suitable. with out this my poor brain turns to mush - lol


----------



## M&M

Bump!Just checking in to see how you are Mrs Bliss!


----------

